# Jasmine's Fish Journal



## jasmine8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hellooo,
So I have decided to keep a fish journal because I've seen so many people starting them. I will be posting updates and pictures of my betta fish, Princess, and her tank setup. I hope this won't be too boring :lol:


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Is that him in your profile? Beautiful fish.


----------



## jasmine8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Pandanke said:


> Is that him in your profile? Beautiful fish.


It is him, thank you


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

The journals section is my favorite! I look forward to hearing about your fish and your set-up.


----------

